# Anyone Try Building The 'sheet Metal Gun'?



## Whyemier (Apr 25, 2016)

I saw the YouTube Videos from Clinton Westwood.  He took the plans, (available for download on line) showing an atrocious firearm (25 ACP pistol) and made a thing of beauty of it.  If the Videos are to be believed he did this in about 12 days, with no machine tools except a drill press.

From what I gather he had to work out some design flaws and rework some things but...

It seemed to work from the videos, fired and repeated with a nice pattern at 25-50 feet.

His latest is the Kolt380, videos for that too and online plans.

Anyone tried this, seems like a challenge.  With machine tools it would have to come out better 'nicht wahr?'

https://picasaweb.google.com/101083597357673892226/Krikit25#






Can this work?  Yep, safety may be a factor, people have been making zip guns and home made guns for decades.  This one seem several steps above.

Is it legal? After reading, yes it is.  You can make a firearm for yourself/personal use but can't sell it.  I'm not even sure you could give it away.


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 25, 2016)

I've seen amazing things done with minimal tooling.

 For us mere mortals, get a tube gun parts kit, like a sten for about $100 or a CZ-26 for $40 to $80. Get a barrel blank from green mountain, some tubing from an on-line metal place and go to work. Lots of build threads around on how others have done this if you search the 'net.


----------

